# URGENT Forklift HELP wanted



## Rok Kocevar (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi every one

My name is Rok and i am from Slovenia EU.Will be converting a Renault Twingo or Clio.

As you may have already guest i am doing a conversion using a forklift motor, controller, potentiometer and i guess a charger also from the forklift. 

The urgent thing about it is that i have limited time frame to pick it up.But do not know wich one to buy,they are all pretty cheap. There are 3 different sellers:

1. is a pallet mover type of forklift ( 1250 kg lift ) with two motors the blue one you can see on the foto is used to move the forklift it also has one the inside for hydraulics.The controller is proboably 24V, the batteries are dead. I do not know the KW or diameter or weight. 200EUR for the whole thing without forks but it has been used very little.









Will any of these two motors be powerful enough to move a 700kg car like Renault Clio?

2. and 3. Are 4 wheel main forklift motors 5,5 KW each, they also have 3 KW pump motors of the same forklift + old 72V relay controllers. 150EUR for each motor + controller.

Thank you


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi Rok,

I would think that the pallet truck motors will be too small and low voltage. You would be better off with the drive motor from one of the bigger fork lift trucks. 72v is good but not the pump motor, they normally have a female spline and that will make it more difficult to couple to.

Have you any photos of the fork lift truck motors?


----------



## Rok Kocevar (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi woodsmith i guess i am very lucky to get a reply from a distinguished EV builder like your self. How is the tractor build going? I hope to do one my self after the car build.

Hm, well i was mostly considering the pellet mover becouse i would get allot of parts on it for a small price, i am still waiting for the seller who will send me more info on the motors. I could do the siamese connection of both motors if i knew how-to increase the power. Does anybody have a link to such an article-DIY.

Here is a link of one of the motors in a wheelbarrow:
http://www.bolha.com/oglas1272128460/slika0/vitli

From the picture i see 6 connectors for wires that could be a bit of a problem to figure out:
-Where to connect jumper cables of a 12V battery for pre-buy testing
-How to connect the 72V controller( old one,not curtis )

Any good links for the topics above?Anyone?


----------



## Rok Kocevar (Jul 4, 2010)

AH i wanted to add a picture of the pellet mover in the first post but that clearly didnt work so here it goes:
http://www.bolha.com/oglas1272105523/slika1/baterijski-vilicarji


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Me? Distingished? Nah! I don't have enough grey hair to be distingished!

Ummm, 6 connections, that could be awkward or it could be very awkward. My 12" motor has 6 connections to it. I tested it by using one field pair in series with the armature connections onto a 12v battery. I tested each field pair in turn to make sure both fields work.

From there on major may be able to help more. The field pairs could be exactly the same I guess and so could be linked in series or in parallel. There are posts on it somewhere.
Have a look in the fork lift motors stick at the top of this forum and start reading from post 1018. I can't link as I have different page numbers to the rest of you and a link to a thread get a little confused.

It would help if you could see how it was connected to the original controller. Otherwise you could measure the resistance in each pair of fields and also the rpm and current flow at 12v.


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

It looks as if this could possibly be a Sep ex motor with interpoles..The reason I say is because I see field bolts at every 45 degrees on the case. The two terminals on the other side make mes think this too.
For a wild Guese see if the two terminals are sep ex fields.

For Quick test on the spot take your 12 volt battery and put it across the 2 terminals that are by them selvs... If you see a BIG sugre of current its possibly NOT Sep Ex Fileds.. But if you get a some what light spark or what it would seem to be a little current...then try turning the shaft you should feel the little bumps as you turn it. When you remove power the pump feeling should go away.

Aslo take one terminal of your battery and connect it to the frame of the motor. Then take your other battery connection and touch ALL the terminals of the motor...There should be NO conectivity....
This is a start...I am not sure how the 4 big terminals are wired...they may be indiviual connections to each brush. If so I would need mor fotos of the insides to show you how to hoook them up...


P.S. a volt ohm meter would help! then you would not need to guess with touching terminals and judging sparks...but if you don't you have to resort to what I said above


----------



## Rok Kocevar (Jul 4, 2010)

Thank you for the reply

I do have an ohm meter but i do not know what i am looking for?

-As you sad i can first check if there is conductivity between the housing of the motor and any of the pins sticking out of it

-For motor operation i only need 2 pins on the motor + and - ?


----------



## Rok Kocevar (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi all

The forklift controller will come disconnected so i will somehow have to connect it back to the motor.

Does any body have a schematic or a picture of how to wire an old controller like EV 1(00)?

About the motor i guess i will play with it a little with 12V and check the RPM and hope to figure it out eventually

I am also looking at some chinese replicas of the curtis controller on alibaba if i could not successfully connect the motor to the old controller 

here is a link: http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/297313125/24DP100_400BL_motor_controller_24V_100A.html


----------

